
How Chinese students who return after studying abroad succeed–and why they don’t - dsr12
https://www.scmp.com/comment/insight-opinion/asia/article/2157081/how-chinese-students-who-return-home-after-studying
======
ccnafr
Couldn't help but notice that those who failed to find a job abroad also
failed to find a job in China. Speaks volumes about having chosen the wrong
profession they can't succeed in.

